# Need help identifying cam!



## Tyler Thornton (Mar 20, 2017)

Hey guys, got this camshaft that my dad got a long time ago for the 69 gto, he seems to have forgotten what it is, so i was hoping some of yall could help me, ive searched all over the place and cant find anything on it. My dad believes its an Isky but hes not sure. Any help would ve greatly appreciated! Thanks! -Tyler


----------



## Tyler Thornton (Mar 20, 2017)

Are these numbers the Part Number? Or maybe the grind number?


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

The lobes look like they might have a bit more duration and lift than stock, IMHO.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The shape of the lobes appear to me as if the cam may be a roller cam, probably a hydraulic roller. The only thing I could come close on was the Crane series roller hydraulic cams. They all begin with the numbers "289". So you may have an earlier version of what they offer now. Might want to contact them just to ask, they may know, or will tell you it is not one of theirs.


----------

